# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Building Hands

## Studebaker

I Need to build a pair of hands to go into a case with an object made of steel and leather.  I was wondering if anyone knew of a good material to use that would be safe for long term display?  

The hands must be rendered to look life like, and i dont think my typical method of carved ethafoam will be tight enough to pull off the anatomy.  

any suggestions?

thanks, 

Mike

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

While I scratch my own personal individual head on this one I went ahead and posted your question to the PACCIN ListServe figuring that well, 800 heads scratching are better than one...?!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Mike,
Actually the first response made me realize that more information might be needed. Please find the first response below. 
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV  VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
Harry Adams sent this on to me to contribute to. I am wondering how tight are the gloves? Made of steel and leather, I would think ethafoam would be okay and my first choice, but you are concerned it wont be accurate enough anatomically. Usually, the conservator doesnt want to see an artifact stretched too tightly, especially long term, but if this is not an issue, then perhaps casting a pair of smaller hands in plaster or epoxy and then using a barrier of vinyl gloves? (no rubber type material will be okay long term such as latex or nitrile.) A conservator would prefer a combination of simply packing the fingers gently with polyester batting and using aluminum wire armature to hold them in position. Not as anatomically appealing, but easier on the gloves.

Lora Collins 
Smithsonian Institution
OEC Modelshop supervisor

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

There were several more responses on the PACCIN ListServe to your question. You can read them by going to the archive by clicking HERE.

----------


## tofayel563

Hi,
 I think it should be made of leather or raxin.Not steel or like this.When you use steel then it will be over weight.

Thanks

----------

